# The new Alpine PDX amplifiers are noise free



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Talk about a myth if I ever heard one... My PDX V9 exhibited the infamous hiss and pop that plagued the PDX-5 that I once owned. The new PDX amplifiers are noise free? RIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

maybe you need...........http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...twisted-speaker-cuts-down-possible-noise.html


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

thomasluke said:


> maybe you need...........http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...twisted-speaker-cuts-down-possible-noise.html


Oh snap! You got me on that one.:laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Put a tampon in.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Put a tampon in.


I can't help the fact that I have **** luck with boner products.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> I can't help the fact that I have **** luck with boner products.


The only forum Bonner that has worked out for me is the p80. My latest let down is the jbl Ms comp set.
But I'm hopeful that I got a defected set from sonic. Waiting on set two now.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

thomasluke said:


> The only forum Bonner that has worked out for me is the p80. My latest let down is the jbl Ms comp set.
> But I'm hopeful that I got a defected set from sonic. Waiting on set two now.



Which set, the current set that everyone is talking about JBL MS-62C? What was wrong with your set?


----------



## gravel (Jun 24, 2012)

My pdxv9 is quiet. Also powerful, small and priced right. Bummer that Alpines QC is apparently spotty...


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I have had no problems with mine and I will continue to recommend it. A few bad apples cannot spoil the bunch. Sure maybe Alpine's Tech support/Repair has fallen from graces but I have had no issues with either.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Which set, the current set that everyone is talking about JBL MS-62C? What was wrong with your set?


Thats the one. One of the mids played ALOT louder than the other.
I spent a whole day trying to figure it out. CHanged hu's and all. In the end it was one of the mids.


----------

